# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  100معلومه

## ابو عوده

معلومة
1- رود آيلاند أصغر ولاية أمريكية
2- أول من وضع صورتة على النقود هو الإسكندر المقدوني .
3- أقدم وأقصر نشيد وطني هو النشيد الوطني الياباني .
4- لون دم حيوان الكركدن أزرق ...
5- أندر فصيلة دم في العالم هي Oh ويحملها ثلاثة أشخاص فقط .
6- 26 دولة في العالم لا تطل على أي مسطح مائي .
7- عدد غرف البيت الأبيض 143 غرفة ..
8- مات لورانس العرب بحادث دراجة نارية في لندن عام 1935م .
9- فنلندا هي أكثر دول العالم بحيرات مائية ...
10- عدد الجيوب الأنفية للإنسان 8 جيوب ..
11- ذكر رمضان في القرآن الكريم مرة واحدة وفي سورة البقرة .
12- تعرّض الزعيم الكوبي فيدل كاسترو إلى 637 محاولة اغتيال طوال فترة حكمه .
13- ولد الملك سعود بن عبدالعزيز ـ رحمه الله في دولة الكويت .
14- حجبت جائزة نوبل في جميع المجالات 49 مرة ...
15- أقدم نادي رياضي في الخليج هو المحرق البحريني .
16- لون الصندوق الأسود المستخدم في الطائرات برتقالي ..
17- تزوجت الفنانة الراحلة أم كلثوم 5 مرات ..
18- المحيط الهادي لا تطل عليه أي دولة عربية .
19- السورة الوحيدة في القرآن الكريم التي تحمل إسم نبات هي سورة التين .
20- أطلق العرب إسم الكحّال على طبيب العيون وعلى الزرّاد صانع الدروع .
21- الجامعة العربية أقدم تأسيساً من هيئة الأمم المتحدة بسبعة أشهر .
22- الإسم الحقيقي للاعب بيلية هو أديسون آرانتس دي سيمنتو .
23- عدد أوتار آلة القانون 72 وتراً مزدوجاُ .
24-ولد محمد علي باشا بمدينة كافالا اليونانية .
25- الجزء الوحيد الذي لا يصل إليه الدم في جسم الانسان هو قرنية العين .
26- الدولة الوحيدة التي لها حدود مع الدنمارك هي ألمانيا .
27- الأسم اللاتيني ماركوس هو تحريف للأسم العربي إمرؤ القيس ..
28- ثالث أكبر ديانة بعد المسيحية والإسلام هي الديانة الكونفوشيوسية .
29- أقل شعوب العالم إصابة بالصلع هم الهنود الحمر والمغول ..
30- إبن الرومي هو صاحب أطول ديوان شعر عربي .
31- عقوبة السائق السكران في السلفادور هي الإعدام رمياً بالرصاص .
32- أعلى درجات مقياس رختر للزلازل هي 12 درجة ...
33- الجاموفوبيا هو الخوف من الزواج .
34- عدد مربعات لعبة الشطرنج 64 مربعاً .
35- أشد الحيوانات سُمّاً في الطبيعة هو قنديل البحر الأسترالي .
36- الحيوان الذي له أكبر عدد من الأسنان هو التمساح وله 76 سناً .
37- يحرك الانسان عند الإبتسام 17 عضلة و عند العبوس 43 عضلة .
38- عدد قصص كتاب ألف ليلة وليلة 568 قصة .
39- أطول كلمة في القرآن الكريم هي قوله تعالى (فأسقيناكموه) في سورة الحجر .
40- عدد إختراعات توماس أديسون 1033 إختراع ..
41- يمر نهر الدانوب بأربع عواصم أوروبية هي (بودابست ـ بلغراد ـ بوخارست ـ فيينا )
42- أكثر اللغات حروفاُ هي اللغة الكمبودية وتتكون من 72 حرف .
43- آخر من مات من الصحابة هو أبو الطفيل عامر بن واثلة وتوفي عام 100هـ .
44- عدد طوابق برج بيزا 8 طوابق وبرج إيفل 3 طوابق .

45- صام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رمضان 9 مرات واعتمر 4 مرات وحج مرة واحدة .
46- أول من حمل لقب خادم الحرمين الشريفين هو القائد صلاح الدين الأيوبي ..
47- أُعدم نيرون بُسم الزرنيخ وأُعدم سقراط بُسم الشوطران .
48- فاز ماريو زاجالو بكأس العالم لكرة القدم ثلاث مرات كلاعب ومدرب ومساعداً للمدرب .
49- إبتكر الدكتور غيوتن مقصلة الإعدام وأُعدم بها .
50- الجمل أقوى الحيوانات ذاكرة والدلفين أذكاها والديك الرومي أغباها .

51- عدد مفاتيح آلة البيانو 88 مفتاحاً .

52-أكبر مبنى سفارة في العالم هو مبنى السفارة الروسية في الصين .

53- اللونان اللذان لا يميّزهما المصاب بعمى الألوان هما الأحمر والأخضر .

54- المندليفيوم معدن أكتشف بعد وفاة العالم مندليف وسمّي بإسمه تكريماً له .

55- تعيش أشجار الزيتون أكثر من 400 سنة .
56- أول أمرأة قطعت يدها في السرقة هي قلابة المخزومية .
57- قانون إدموند هو قانون يمنع تعدد الزوجات في الولايات المتحدة .
58- البيسو هي عملة كلاً من الأرجنتين وكولومبيا وتشيلي والمكسيك والأرغواي .
59- عدد بنود شريعة حمورابي 285 بند .
60- ترك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته 9 زوجات .
61- اللغة العربية تحتل المرتبة الخامسة في العالم من حيث عدد المتحدثين بها .
62- عدد رؤساء الولايات المتحدة حتى عام 2004م هو 44 رئيساً .
63- أقدم قصر في العالم هو قصر غمدان في اليمن .
64- أكسوم والمغرب الأوسط إسمان أطلقا على الجزائر .
65- آخر آية في سورة الحج جمعت كل حروف اللغة العربية .
66- طول الأمعاء الدقيقة 6 أمتار والأمعاء الغليظة متر ونصف .
67- في يوم 27 سبتمبر من كل عام يتساوى طول الليل والنهار .
68- أكثر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية أقماراً هو المشتري (27 قمراً . (
69- فرانكلين روزفلت هو أول رئيس أمريكي توضع صورته على طوابع البريد قبل وفاته .
70- تعرضت المدينة المنورة لزلزال هائل في عام 656 هـ ـ 1258م .
71- ديانة الفاتح المغولي تيمورلنك كانت الإسلام .
72- العروة الوثقى مجلة أسسها جمال الدين الأفغاني والشيخ محمد عبده في باريس عام 1884م .

73- الشخص الوحيد الذي مُنح إحدى جوائز نوبل بعد وفاته هو السويدي داغ همرشولد ..
74- كورونا هي العملة المتداولة في التشيك و سلوفاكيا وآيسلندا والسويد والنرويج .
75- السور القرآنية (قريش ـ العصر ـ الفلق) ليس بها الكاف .
76- ينظر تمثال أبو الهول إلى جهة الشرق وتمثال الحرية إلى الشمال .
77- السرنمه هي السير أثناء النوم والقيافة هي الإهتداء بآثار الأقدام .
78- زواج المقت في الجاهلية هو أن يتزوج الرجل إمرأة أبيه بعده .
79- توفي الجاحظ بعد سقوط مجموعة من الكتب عليه من أرفف مكتبته وكان عمره 94 سنة .
80- الموسيقار الألماني يوهان سباستسان باخ كان له 20 ولداً .
81- 4 من رؤساء الولاايت المتحدة ماتوا إغتيالاً (لنكولن ـ غارفيلد ـ ماكينلي ـ جون كيندي .
82- ولد الملك الأسباني خوان كارلوس في روما و ولد الرئيس المصري محمد نجيب في الخرطوم .
83- الدولة الأفريقية الوحيدة التي لم تستعمر هي ليبيريا .
84- توجد قبور الأنبياء ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ويوسف ولوط عليهم السلام في مدينة الخليل .
85- عدد القوارير في لعبة البولينغ 10 قوارير .
86- الحيوان الذي يقوم ذكرة بمهمة الحمل بدلاً من الأنثى هو حصان البحر .
87- إنجلترا لا تضع إسمها على الطوابع البريدية .
88- يستخرج الأسبرين من لحاء شجرة الصفصاف ....
89- للأسد في اللغة العربية أكثر من 1500 إسم .
90- المكان الوحيد الذي لا تدخلة ملكة بريطانيا هو مجلس العموم البريطاني .
91- الهيتومتر هو قياس كمية الأمطار والأنيمومتر هو جهاز قياس سرعة الرياح .
92- أول من قال (سبق السيف العذل) هو ضبّة ابن إد وهو أحد الأعيان في الجاهلية .
93- عدد الخلفاء الأمويين 14 والخلفاء العباسيين 37 ..
94- يحدث الكـسوف الكلي للشمس كل 360 عام .
95- أصعب لغات العالم هي لغة أهل إقليم الباسك في أسبانيا ..
96- الإسم الحقيقي للملاكم محمد علي كلاي هو كاسيوس مارسيلوس كلاي ..
97- إسرائيل فازت بكأس آسيا مرتين ، وتأهلت لكأس العالم لمرة واحدة عن قارة آسيا .
98- كان عمر مسيلمة الكذاب عندما قتل قد تجاوز 150 عاماً .
99- الشخص الذي يحمل جواز سفر رقم 1 في بريطانيا هو الأمير فيليب زوج ملكة بريطانيا
100- القرامطة سرقوا الحجر الأسود من مكة المكرمة وأعادوه بعد 22 عاماً .

----------


## ام عوده

شكرا ابو عوده عن جد معلومات قيمه

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------

